# Live Knife Sharpening Q&A tonight at 5:30pm PST... any interest?



## JBroida

I was thinking of doing a live broadcast knife sharpening Q&A tonight after my store closes... is there any interest in this?

I can cover subjects like asymmetry, burr formation, pressure, stones, etc.

If you're interested, post here, so i can get a better idea of who would like to join us this evening. I'm not entirely sure how it will work, but i've been meaning to do one of these for a long time now.

Anyways, the time for the broadcast would be 5:30pm my time.

-Jon


----------



## Bill13

Jon,

As a beginner I would be interested in anything. But having said that burr formation would really be interesting, I still have a hard time feeling the burr.


----------



## daveb

Sign me up. I was in on one of these with you a couple years ago via Skype. Was time well spent.


----------



## JBroida

no need to sign up or anything... i'm going to post a link to the feed here... if you're interested, just join in. Dont know how long its going to run yet, so we'll see.


----------



## JDA_NC

A discussion on asymmetry would be much appreciated! Especially if you could talk about asymmetric bevels in relation to asymmetric grinds... I find that can sometimes be confusing, especially from a lefty perspective. 

I don't know if that question makes complete sense - but for example, if I have a knife that is ground something like 30/70, as a lefty, I almost always just focus on trying to do a 50/50 bevel and slowly trying to alter the knife geometry. I'm not sure if that's the right or best way to do things.


----------



## JBroida

JDA_NC said:


> A discussion on asymmetry would be much appreciated! Especially if you could talk about asymmetric bevels in relation to asymmetric grinds... I find that can sometimes be confusing, especially from a lefty perspective.
> 
> I don't know if that question makes complete sense - but for example, if I have a knife that is ground something like 30/70, as a lefty, I almost always just focus on trying to do a 50/50 bevel and slowly trying to alter the knife geometry. I'm not sure if that's the right or best way to do things.



really, its a much less complicated issue than people give it credit for... i'd be happy to explain it all tonight


----------



## JBroida

reminder... this is at 5:30pm PST today. I will post a link here for people to join when we get started. You can also watch us live on youtube if you dont want to participate in the Q&A part.


----------



## brianh

I would watch. Fwiw, I'd like to see sharpening of wide bevel knives, like the Kochi line you carry. But also feel free to show how to sharpen the CCK cleaver I sent you :laugh:


----------



## Mrmnms

Very generous of you Jon. I think your videos are superb. Gonna try to get my kids to bed early to check it out.


----------



## skiajl6297

+1. Trying to get kids down.


----------



## JBroida

here's a link to the google hangout where you can participate in the Q&A
https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/g2ndzhpbnff3o6lulg7dm6uy4ya

And here is a link to the live broadcast on youtube:
http://youtu.be/8KMWcF2PiBQ
[video=youtube_share;8KMWcF2PiBQ]http://youtu.be/8KMWcF2PiBQ[/video]


----------



## JBroida

brianh said:


> I would watch. Fwiw, I'd like to see sharpening of wide bevel knives, like the Kochi line you carry. But also feel free to show how to sharpen the CCK cleaver I sent you :laugh:



i'm about to do that one tonight FWIW


----------



## JBroida

for what its worth guys, you can always re-watch old videos like this on yourtube... we have a live view playlist, or you could just click the video in this thread


----------



## daveb

I came late to the party but liked what I saw. Caught the bit on using tall bevel knives - did you touch on any differences in sharpening a tall bevel? Thanks.


----------



## JBroida

yeah... we covered all of that... sorry its over an hour and a half, but theres a lot of info in there


----------



## larrybard

Just watched. Thank you for going to the trouble of doing it. One minor comment: The images of viewer-participants in the lower right corner of the screen were a bit distracting. Seems preferable not to have them visible, except perhaps while they are actively participating (e.g., actually engaged in a dialogue with you or asking a question).


----------



## JBroida

@larrybard yeah... didnt realize it was going to be like that until later... i know how to fix it for next time though


----------



## Robert

learned a lot again thanks for the video


----------



## Ruso

Just finished watching it, very nice and informative, a lot of good info, thanks Jon.
Unfortunately, did not see the notice in time to join the live stream.


----------



## XooMG

Yep, not bad. Thanks Jon. I liked the observation about Tosa smiths for Zakuri aiming for durability...that's something I've noticed and wondered about...they have some double-bevel funayuki that I've been tweaking bevels on for a poor man's Carter, and they're actually pretty brilliant once the blasting is removed. Wish I could find more like them from high-hardness makers.


----------



## rami_m

I missed out  I better watch this when I come back from work.


----------



## brianh

Attention everyone, I WAS in my underwear.


----------



## labor of love

I felt both educated and entertained after watching the vid. Also, the Gesh Uraku is alot thinner bte than I thought it would be. I know these things are sporadic, but it would be nice if next time you didnt do this live on a fri/sat night so more restuarant peeps could participate.


----------



## Mrmnms

It was fun seeing little kids hanging over their parents shoulders watching the video. Thanks for being so generous with your time Jon.


----------



## JBroida

labor of love said:


> I felt both educated and entertained after watching the vid. Also, the Gesh Uraku is alot thinner bte than I thought it would be. I know these things are sporadic, but it would be nice if next time you didnt do this live on a fri/sat night so more restuarant peeps could participate.



yeah... sorry... just happened to work out time-wise yesterday. Seems like there was a decent amount of interest, so i will try to do more of these. I've got a feeling i will end up covering a lot of the same subjects over and over again, but oh well.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Jon thanks for taking the time to create this video blog. Really liked the focus on wide double bevel knives. Liked to see a little more hands on from you but I know you've already covered most of these topics in individual videos. We are very lucky to have someone so generous, grounded and knowledgable in knife topics. Your passion really comes through too. Thank You Sensei Jon


----------



## GibCurry

JBroida said:


> yeah... we covered all of that... sorry its over an hour and a half, but theres a lot of info in there



Just watched most of the video.... I'll try to be more alert to the next one to join "real time".

Thanks for doing these...


----------



## orangehero

Thanks for sharing your knowledge Jon!


----------

